

Django internal architecture: a nice PDF - stevejalim
http://www.jpstacey.info/blog/2009/06/15/django-internal-architecture-a-nice-pdf/

======
dws
Decent overview. Skips over middleware.

~~~
adamc
There's a slight mention of where the middleware fits on the third page. For a
three page diagram, I thought it was pretty good.

